# Can't leave Aus for 3 months after applying for PR?



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Members,
There is any rule that we can't leave the Aus for 3 months after applying for ACS or PR?

One of my friends was telling this.. Senior members please can you respond on this.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Shiv,

If you are applying PR from Australia, you need to stay in Australia. I am assuming its a bridging Visa.

I am not sure this will help you.

General Skilled Migration

From 24 November 2012 this was changed to Temporary Work (Skilled) (subclass 457) visa.


-Ramoz


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hi Shiv,
> 
> If you are applying PR from Australia, you need to stay in Australia. I am assuming its a bridging Visa.
> 
> ...



Well I applied for an 885 and then left so I hope it's not the case! But I am not on a bridging visa, I have a 485. So as far as I'm concerned I can leave and re-enter...


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*I have 457*

Hi,
I have 457 & I am here for next 9-12 months. In July I will complete 6 Years in IT & then planning to apply. 


But after applying for PR, I need to stay here for 3 months then It may create problem.

Any senior/Experience members please can you ans.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

there is no such requirement. It depends on your current visa, if you hold a substantive visa that allows multiple entries then you can travel as you like. If you are on a bridging visa then just check the visa condition i.e. BVA will expire if you leave the country, BVB allow travel for the specified period. Hope this clear things up.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi,
> I have 457 & I am here for next 9-12 months. In July I will complete 6 Years in IT & then planning to apply.
> 
> But after applying for PR, I need to stay here for 3 months then It may create problem.
> ...


Have a search on the forum because someone posted a similar story quite recently. They had a 457 visa and DIAC issued them with a bridging visa, which came with a 'no travel' condition and required them to apply for another visa if they needed to leave Australia.

It never used to be the case that they would issue bridging visas if you still had a valid visa but based on the OP's experience, this appears to have changed quite recently.


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

I was already granted the 485 - Temporary Resident visa before I applied for 189. However I was granted Bridging Visa A when I applied for 189, which came with travel restrictions. So, I think you better talk with DIAC if you want to travel. and afaik, your PR file will be put on hold if you're not in Australia. However, i am not 100% sure on this one.


----------

